# Choice Gear: 2011 quattro Fever Calendar Now Available for Audi Rally Enthusiasts



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Announcing a unique and very special gift for any Audi rally enthusiast. Fourtitude European editor David Corfield had a former life as a rally photographer for the Audi Sport UK team in the 1980s, and here, for the first time is a calendar with a selection of previously unpublished images from his days with the team. Showing all evolutions of quattro, from A1 through to S1 plus 200 (Group A), the calendar is a very special reminder of the golden age of rallying from a man who was there shooting it as it happened.

The calendar is A3 in size, spiral bound and printed on high-quality gloss art card, with a card backing. Shipping worldwide, and costing GBP £40 plus postage, direct your enquiries to [email protected]


----------

